# At my wits end



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

If you've read my previous posts (internal parasites, ugh, they're back) you've seen that I've been having serious problems. With the recommendation of everybody here, I've been treating for internal parasites. After trying everything else, I ordered Prazi-Pro and used that for a few doses. It seemed to do the trick, but the problems came back very quickly and got much worse. The fish would just sit on the bottom, or sit at the top of the water not moving at all, stressed with fins clamped, and a clear white cotton-like poo. So, somebody else suggested that I try Jungle Labs parasite clear. No good either. Then I ordered metrodinazole (spelling?) pills and used that exclusively for six days, with 25% water changes between each dose. Absolutely no improvement was seen using this. 

I'm completely at my wits end, as my fish are still very sick. Could it be possible I have been treating for the wrong thing? I've thrown every powerful parasite medicine there is at these fish, and they're worse than ever. Could it be something else? Please respond and suggest something, because if I can't get this thing cleared up, I'll end up losing every fish I have.

Thank you in advance!
Kevin


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I always thought that clearish, white poo meant bacterial infection. You should try treating with a bacterial med.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Maybe try Ultra cure px (gel tek), it worked for me once when I had a parasite prob. Its like an orange gooey gel looking stuff. I think it is for parasites and bacterial probs.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you follow the directions on the PraziPro bottle exactly, or just quit using it when the fish looked better?
Have you tried "Pepso-Food?"


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I know what you are going through. I had the same problem with a parasite that would not go away. It was extremely tough to get rid of. 

It is quite possible that the parasite meds you are using do not work on that specific parasite. Like others suggested it may be bacterial, maybe Melafix along with Primafix will help. However it is not that strong but I would give that a try. You may need something stronger but I am not really familiar with good names of bacterial medication. You can also use salt (1TBS per 5 gallons) if the fish you have can handle a bit of salt.

Some Parasites can be extremely hard to get rid of and usually need a second dose of meds. There is a product called Clout, extremely strong so you have to be really careful. If you have plecos or scaleless fish you should not use it. But Clout pretty much gets rid of every parasite known to man. It should be used only as "big guns" if all else fails. And Clout can re-cycle the tank killing all the good bacteria so I would keep an eye on the water parameters if you decide to use it.

Vacuuming is really important when dealing with parasites. I would vacuum the gravel twice a week. 

Are you taking the carbon out when you medicate?

It is doubtful but is may be constipation, you can try feeding a bit of peas, that will help if it’s constipation. 

If all of this fail, you may need to take the tank down and start over. This would have to be at the last resort. Everything would have to be clean and dry, the new/fresh filter media, new gravel, ect. I almost had to do that but for me the Jungle Parasite Clear cleared it up. Good Luck, I hope you can get rid of it, I know how frustrating it can be!


----------



## peckka (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you for the replies. 

As for the PraziPro, the directions say to use one teaspoon for every 20 gallons of water. That dose should be good for 5-7 days. Then, if needed, do a partial water change and repeat the doseage. I used two doses, so I'm assuming I followed the directions exactly.

I'm going to try using PraziPro again, since that did seem to possibly straighten things out temporarily. I'll keep you posted over the next week, and if it doesn't work out, I guess I'll move on to the bacterial attempts. ???

Doodles - I'm glad you had success with Jungle Labs parasite clear. I've used three boxes worth, but it didn't seem to do much good on my problem. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

My fingers are crossed for you, I hope it all works out!


----------

